# Can I buy a windows 95 then upgrade to windows 7?



## Bamgag (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok so here's the situation: I just built a new rig and I got my OS from my school.  But the disc they gave me says i needed to have an existing windows OS currently on the system before i could use the disc they gave me. In other words, I needed a pre-existing license key.  What I have is a brand new hard drive so i dont have a pre-existing windows license key.  So, i need to find the cheapest possible solution.  My thought is to buy windows 95 off ebay for like 5 bucks. download that on my new gaming machine, then use the windows 7 ultimate disc my school gave me and perform a clean installation.

you guys think this plan will work? Im only 19 so im not familiar with windows 95, so i thought i'd ask.


----------



## kobaj (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know, I know you can upgrade 95 to 98 to 2000 to xp to vista to 7 though.

However, any and all upgrades require a CD key regardless and should come with one. 

If you do have the key, don't bother installing a previous OS and then doing 7 overtop. 

Simply insert the 7 upgrade disk and install it, but when it comes to the part asking for a key, tick the little checkbox saying "I'll do this step later." 7 will install completely as if it were a fresh version and not an upgrade. You can then later go to the control panel, type in your key, and activate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bamgag (Apr 12, 2011)

well, i know you can install xp to 7 via clean install. i dont know about anything earlier, I really think this should work.

also, i have a product key but it wont work because it requires a previous product-key to pre-exist. the OS is on there fine, like you said, but windows is not genuine. (30days are up)


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 12, 2011)

Start over and on the first install, dont put a key in and it will install as a trial. After its installed boot to the DVD again, this time pick upgrade and use the key. Then just delete the windows old folder.


----------



## Nanobyte (Apr 12, 2011)

You cannot upgrade from Win95 to Win7.  If you do multiple upgrades it may be more than buying Win7.  From the horse's mouth:

"When purchasing Windows 7, you can choose either an upgrade version or full version. Both upgrade and full versions include the same features. Upgrade versions require that Windows XP or Windows Vista are installed on your computer before installing Windows 7. Full versions don't require a previous version of Windows to be installed on your computer."


----------



## strollin (Apr 12, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Start over and on the first install, dont put a key in and it will install as a trial. After its installed boot to the DVD again, this time pick upgrade and use the key. Then just delete the windows old folder.


This is the way to do it.  However, it won't be legal since you are only legally able to upgrade a licensed version of XP or Vista to Win 7.

Here's a link to an article that discusses various ways to install from the Upgrade media to a freshly formatted disk: Clean-install-windows-7-with-upgrade-media


----------



## bengal85 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can not upgrade..but first thing you need to be sure of is that your computer has the hardware to support windows 7.


----------



## Bamgag (Apr 12, 2011)

bengal85 said:


> you can not upgrade..but first thing you need to be sure of is that your computer has the hardware to support windows 7.



trust me, it has the hardware. check my signature


----------



## Bamgag (Apr 12, 2011)

strollin said:


> This is the way to do it.  However, it won't be legal since you are only legally able to upgrade a licensed version of XP or Vista to Win 7.
> 
> Here's a link to an article that discusses various ways to install from the Upgrade media to a freshly formatted disk: Clean-install-windows-7-with-upgrade-media



it says i need a pre-existing product key. i dont have that. but i guess i could try this anyway, dont have anything to lose


----------



## bengal85 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bamgag said:


> it says i need a pre-existing product key. i dont have that. but i guess i could try this anyway, dont have anything to lose



Ok well I thought by you saying using windows 95 that the PC was built for win 95. 

I didnt see your signature sorry bout that


----------

